
Facebook Board Member's Account Hacked - nreece
http://mashable.com/2010/05/10/facebook-board-member-hacked/
======
anigbrowl
Normally I would condemn such irresponsible shenanigans. But in this case,
they may have inadvertently served a higher purpose :)

